# Pullin the trigger



## smoksignlr (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I am doin my first major gig with my new concession trailer. Not quite finished but good to go. Gonna do St. Lois style ribs and pulled pork and fried bread. Two days this weekend. Gonna start the pulled pork tomorrow and the ribs on Friday. Much thanks to all you guys who post I have learned alot. Hope to to have time for some Q view. Nose to the grindstone.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Luck with you first gig...


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck!!  Take some pictures of you rig as well.  We are cheering for you.


----------



## alx (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Luck.Hope you have some help...


----------



## thomasyoung (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Gary good luck to you. I think it will go fine. Are you going to be cooking any corn for the event?Take some photos of the food and the trailer. Looking forward in seeing them. If you going to a PW let me know how that goes, miss going to them. Maybe one day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




P.S. today is Tue., did you get my mail? Thanks


----------



## gnubee (Sep 17, 2009)

Yowsa! Good luck to you. Is the fry bread the kind the natives make with sugar and cinnamon ? I love the stuff. 







For your first gig.


----------



## smoksignlr (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I do have help. I still have lots to do. I will take pics, got to make the time for sure. Thomas it will be at a PW I will be passing some of your package on there at the sunrise for your mother. Knube the fried bread is the kind the the natives make without the cinammin, that's what I am putting the pulled pork in it will be really good for sure. I will keep you all posted. thanks again.


----------



## thomasyoung (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Gary for passing my offering on. If they do get any Interpretation from the Elders who are conducting the Ceremonies there I would appreciate any messages.

Your idea of putting the pulled pork in the Fry Bread is a great idea! I still think that if you also had corn to cook it would sell good there too. Good Luck to you. I’ll be there in Spirit for the Grand Entry!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 17, 2009)

G reat news and good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 17, 2009)

You get a big "That a Boy" for getting the gig now go pull it off and you'll get more stuff. Good Luck I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## thomasyoung (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Gary,
How did it go for you? Let us know!
Thomas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2009)

Howd it turn out?


----------



## smoksignlr (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys sorry for the delay in getting back. The first day was really tuff. Sorry no q view was too busy. I thought I was prepared. My pulled pork took 14 hours. I didn't get finished pulling until 1:30 am. I have a large wood smoker that I did all of the butts and some of the ribs. Sales wise I did pretty good. You really don't learn as much until you do something pretty big. I got alot of really good compliments. I am doing bass tournament this weekend I will definitely have a Q view for that.  thanks for askin boys.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds great. Congrats.


----------

